# What is grain??



## DonnaBelle (Jan 26, 2010)

I saw an interesting post. It has to do with calling a "spade a spade" and not a shovel....

Just what is "grain"?

Is it corn, milo, oats, barley, etc??

Surely that is what everyone is referring to when they say: grain.

To me goat "feed"  is what you buy at the feed store labeled "goat feed"  Such as: N-Timidator or Purina goat feed.

Also, I would consider alfalfa pellets "goat feed".  In other words, a grain would be raw grain and feed would be something man-made.

What are your thoughts on this subject??

DonnaBelle


----------



## lupinfarm (Jan 26, 2010)

To me grain is loose grains, like sweet feed, corn, dry goat mix.

We don't have pelleted complete goat feeds so when I think feed, I think grain. 

My horses however are on purina equalizer which is a pelleted feed.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 26, 2010)

Most of the time when people refer to grain, they do refer to any feed that they feed their goats. My feed happens to be the texturized feed that has all the natural grains but it is a store bought product.

If it is Freemotion talking, then she is talking about the actual grains.


----------



## cmjust0 (Jan 26, 2010)

To me, "grain" is a generic term when it comes to goats.  Grain can be textured, or pelleted.  Feed is probably more accurate in a technical sense as it's broader and would cover textured grains, whole grains, pelleted feed, etc...but I'm set in my ways, so grain it is.  



That's kinda like "worming" versus "deworming."  I'm more liable to say "worm that goat" as opposed to "deworm that goat," even though I know that "worming" is technically incorrect.

Then again, I'm liable to say something like "he's useless as tits on a boar hog" or "it's rainin' like pouring piss out of a boot" too..


----------



## chandasue (Jan 26, 2010)

lupinfarm said:
			
		

> To me grain is loose grains, like sweet feed, corn, dry goat mix.
> 
> We don't have pelleted complete goat feeds so when I think feed, I think grain.
> 
> My horses however are on purina equalizer which is a pelleted feed.


Same here. To me "grain" is really grain.


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 27, 2010)

cmjust0 said:
			
		

> To me, "grain" is a generic term when it comes to goats.  Grain can be textured, or pelleted.  Feed is probably more accurate in a technical sense as it's broader and would cover textured grains, whole grains, pelleted feed, etc...but I'm set in my ways, so grain it is.


Same here. "Grain" is any concentrated feed, like sweet feed, pellets, etc.  Although I don't normally say, "I'm out of goat grain." I say "I'm out of goat feed."  

If I was asking someone if they fed something other than forage, I'd ask, "Are you feeding grain?", meaning, "Are you feeding some type of concentrated feed along with your forage?"


----------

